# Kayak CBBT 11-17 5:40p til 9:30p



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

We had a group of 5 kayaks go out to the CBBT tonight. We arived at the first SBC to find the birds working on both sides of the bridge. The stripers were breaking on the surface all evening. When we got there only two boats where in the area for about an hour. During that hour we caught to many 18" fish to count. As more boats arrived the fishing slowed down until the boats dropped their anchors and killed their engines. 
I ended up with 2 stripers at 21" each. Everyone had a lot of pullage.
I will be out there again tomarrow and hope the action is still there.

Robert


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Robert,

You could have nailed some small Rock at OV this afternoon between Capeview & 3rd Bay (and was Naval Beach yesterday) from 330-430pm window as it was flat and the fish/birds were there ~150-200 yds off beach  Left me longing for the SOT that I should have bought by now. 

I waded + chucked a Stingsilver good 100yds to no avail while rec boat caught schoolies another 50-100yds out so close yet so far away in OV Day #2  

Next up OV Day #3 and then "Points" south  

Go fish,

`bucket


----------

